# Ideas for putting protective finish on outdoor pine table



## SBWright (Nov 2, 2012)

I am trying to determine how best to finish/protect a pine table for use as an outside dining table. 

1. I like the color and finish and don't want anything that will darken or make it look more amber, nor will make it glossy. i want it to stay a matte finish. It has some sort of dark glaze on the legs and I tried to recreate that on the top by mixing some dark stain with a Behr Faux Glaze. (See pictures) I couldn't use stain directly, but it absorbed too much and I just wanted streaks of stain...so I used the glazing technique. I think by doing the glazing, I have made it hard to be able to seal and protect the table.

2. I tried an oil based satin spar varnish and tested it on the legs, but it added way too much amber color. Plus because I used the water based glaze, I'm sure that wouldn't work on the top anyways.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Most spars will continue to yellow as they age. Some marine grade spars will remain clear. Valspar makes a maring grade varnish that is water clear. It's called Man O'War. It's expensive but you might use a 2k automotive urethane clear coat. It will certainly be clear and durable.


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

For outdoor stuff I've used Thompson's Water Seal Clear wood protector. It *does* add a little bit of amber but not very much. It doesn't make the wood glossy. And I've had it on an outdoor table for over a year and the wood still looks new. The stuff I used is oil based.


----------



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with Steve, nothing will last longer than 2K clear coat, and you can mix a matting agent with it to kill the gloss.


----------

